
United States National Radio Quiet Zone - raldi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Radio_Quiet_Zone
======
tzakrajs
One time I visited the Green Bank Radio Telescope site in W.Va and was told a
story about how the operators once spent a day tracking down the source of
radio interference which was causing noise in their data. After triangulating
the signal, it was discovered that the source was a frayed and damaged
electric blanket several miles away. The blanket had been used exclusively by
an elderly resident's dog and had been unwittingly transmitting enough radio
signals to mess up their work over at the telescopes.

